# Email from Tug?



## Walt (Apr 11, 2007)

I got an email from *admin@tugbbs.com *today.  The subject line was blank and the message was also blank.  Did Tug sent this email?

Walt


----------



## Jestjoan (Apr 11, 2007)

I got the very same thing.........


----------



## northwoodsgal (Apr 11, 2007)

Same thing for me too.


----------



## Hophop4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Me too!!!!


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 11, 2007)

I rec'd the same message.


----------



## JLB (Apr 11, 2007)

Spam from Brian?!


----------



## Dave M (Apr 11, 2007)

The mailing was erroneously sent out. Please ignore it.


----------



## JLB (Apr 11, 2007)

Huh?!

Same as our policy on those letters from the IRS!   



Dave M said:


> The mailing was erroneously sent out. Please ignore it.


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 11, 2007)

Walt said:


> I got an email from *admin@tugbbs.com *today.  The subject line was blank and the message was also blank.  Did Tug sent this email?
> 
> Walt



Sorry - this was inadvertently sent out while exploring the bbs' ability to send email to a subgroup of bbs users.

Long as I've got your ear -- this happened while I was exploring this capability as means of alerting TUG members that have the discontinued TUG Member Password in their bbs profiles to a new development that affects their being recognized as TUG Members by the bbs.

The login system for accessing the Members-only sections of the TUG website has changed.   The universal member username/password combination used by all TUG members to access the Members-only sections of TUG has been discontinued.  It is replaced by a new system in which each Member will has his/her own unique username/password combination.

The result of this is that the old discontinued universal member password in your bbs profile will not be recognized by the bbs as evidence of your TUG Member status after April 22.  Before then you'll need to update your bbs profile with a new BBS Member Code that you will obtain after you've gotten set up in the new Member Login System.

See this post on the bbs for further information:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43810


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow I have alot of email this morning!  =)


----------

